# Hot weather saugeye fishing



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone been fishing for Saugeye and having any luck.As hot as it is and as low the water levels are on the inland lakes I am considering giving it up until the fall bite turns on


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, I am having great luck with saugeye and sauger in southwest Ohio, but it's on rivers, not lakes. The main tips I can give you are the following:

Fish in the dark. There are different feeding times for different spots and conditions so it all depends. The best time could be just after sunset, very late night/early morning or just before sunrise. 

Fish shallow. I am consistently finding fish in 8-24 inches of water. They may be right up on the bank or out a bit, but pretty much in the shallows. I've picked off a couple in 3 fow near the surface, but that's an exception. 

Don't be afraid to wade. 

Minnow crankbaits and soft plastics have been my go to. Usually a very slow reel with the rod tip up so the lure doesn't go very deep has been the key. Sometimes I tick the bottom while other times I swim the lure just below the surface. Despite what others say saugeye will hit topwater consistently when aggressive so don't be afraid to fish that way or use lures/techniques that keep it 6 inches or less below the surface. 

Target before/within/behind riffles, shallow flats, points, pools with seams etc. 

Write everything down afterward. Saugeye can have pretty consistent patterns until conditions change. If they feed at a certain time in a certain spot one day, they will be back the next day at the same time and place unless the conditions change. They may move elsewhere when conditions do change, but once conditions match previous ones they'll be back. Good luck.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Yes, I am having great luck with saugeye and sauger in southwest Ohio, but it's on rivers, not lakes. The main tips I can give you are the following:
> 
> Fish in the dark. There are different feeding times for different spots and conditions so it all depends. The best time could be just after sunset, very late night/early morning or just before sunrise.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Lake fishing has been good also. I have been casting jigging raps and trolling. Most o f my fish have been coming out of 10 fow until this week. This week I have been catching them in 12-13 fow. The water is starting to cool down and the thermalcline is start to move deep. Think the fish might be following the thermal. Good luck.


----------

